

Copyright Crackdown Threatens Youtube Lip-Syncing  - pwg
http://www.foxcharlotte.com/news/top-stories/Copyright-CrackdownYoutube-Lipsyncing--123788699.html

======
gallerytungsten
Looking at the text of the bill, <http://e-lobbyist.com/gaits/text/296040>,
one finds this egregious line:

"the offense consists of 10 or more public performances by electronic means,
during any 180-day period, of 1 or more copyrighted works;"

This seems impossibly broad. It also ignores statutory licensing (which allows
you to record cover songs and pay a statutory rate).

------
sixtofour
Why does North Carolina care at all about this? How does the state of North
Carolina have any dog at all in this hunt? Who's whispering in the ears of
their legislators?

